# ¿Cómo sustituir el CD4013 por el 74LS74?



## CO7vy (Dic 21, 2015)

Necesito la ayuda de algún colega que pueda dibujarme los cambios en el diagrama para sustituir la CD4013 que adjunto por una TTL 74ls74 o 74f74, en realidad he tratado de hacerlo según mis escasos conocimientos y la hoja de datos de la 7474 pero no me funciona . Les agradesco de antemano.


----------



## juanma2468 (Dic 21, 2015)

Aca te adjunto la modificacion que tendrias que hacer para que te funcione. Al circuito original igual le falta a la salida del ultimo flip flop un diodo para que la salida al resetearse no se coma la carga del capacitor que mantiene accionado al transistor por un tiempo.

Lo simule en proteus asi que te puedo garantizar que funciona. Saludos.

PD: Es importante que las resistencia de pull-down de 10K del circuito original la pongas de 1K en el nuevo circuito, sino no te va a funcionar.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 22, 2015)

Hola a todos , debemos recordar que los CIs de la familia "74XX" son hechos con tecnologia TTL , portanto la alimentación debe sener de 5,0 Voltios .
Cuanto a lo relé ese tanbien debe tener bobina para andar en 5,0 Voltios , ahora caso queiras funcionar con un relé de 12 Voltios debes agregar un diodo zener de 8,2 Voltios en serie con "R7" (anodo conectado a "U2B" y catodo a "R7")  , sin el diodo zener  "Q1" sienpre si queda saturado y por consequenzia lo relé cerriado   
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil y suerte en los desahollos!
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## CO7vy (Dic 23, 2015)

Gracias a los dos juanma2468 y Daniel por su rápida respuesta, montare lo que me han dado y luego les comento por esta vía, es que los componentes los reciclo de placas viejas y no he podido dar con la CD4013, les reitero el agradecimiento y les comento luego.


----------



## adal888 (Oct 21, 2018)

Hola amigos , les cuento que arme este circuito en proteus y no funciona, no se que esta mal o que le falta. Ayuda porfavor
Tambien les agradeceria si es que me pueden sugerir otro circuito similar. ( cerradura digial de 4 bits).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 21, 2018)

Leiste el segundo mensaje ?


----------



## pandacba (Oct 21, 2018)

Una cerradura de 4 bits es  muy pobre solo vas a tener 16 combinaciones, hay cerraduras mejores


----------



## adal888 (Oct 21, 2018)

solo quiero de 4 bits porfavor help.
no importa si es sencillo.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 21, 2018)

Hola, sube el esquema en modo imagen tal cuál cómo lo armaste.


----------



## adal888 (Oct 21, 2018)

aqui lo tienen


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 21, 2018)

Simula el circuito quitando D2.
Ya que éste una vez activa la salida, resetea a todos los FF, y no permite ver la simulación.


----------



## peperc (Oct 21, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Una cerradura de 4 bits es  muy pobre solo vas a tener 16 combinaciones, hay cerraduras mejores



en realidad las combinaciones son mas, dependen de la cantidad e teclas ya que el que esta frente al teclado no sabe cuales son las 4 teclas.... .. a menos que se gasten o no se limpien .
ademas quien este frente al teclado ignora el tipo de circuito.

si es el caso de poder verse los 4 botones mas usados ni siquiera 16  combinaciones.
ESE esquema asi como esta, solo basta mirar que botones estan mas gastados y los apretas juntos 4 veces y listo.
si no hay algo mas de "ingenio" en el diseño, es muy pero muy flojo .

lo debe querer como practica solo ,.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 21, 2018)

peperc dijo:


> en realidad las combinaciones son mas, dependen de la cantidad e teclas ya que el que esta frente al teclado no sabe cuales son las 4 teclas.... .. a menos que se gasten o no se limpien .
> ademas quien este frente al teclado ignora el tipo de circuito.
> 
> si es el caso de poder verse los 4 botones mas usados ni siquiera 16  combinaciones.
> ...


4 bits son 2^4=16 te guste o no, lo entiendas o no, es evidente que de circuitos lógicos nada de nada eh?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 21, 2018)

peperc dijo:


> en realidad las combinaciones son mas, *dependen de la cantidad e teclas* ya que el que esta frente al teclado no sabe cuales son las 4 teclas



Panda , si en el frente se ponen 100 teclas ¿? Cuantas combinaciones quedarían  ?


----------



## pandacba (Oct 21, 2018)

adal888 dijo:


> aqui lo tienen


Tal cual esta allí funciona


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 21, 2018)

Coincido con peperc, al presionar las cuatro teclas juntas que accionan los CKs se activará la salida si o si. Para mejorar la seguridad, el secreto está en que deben presionarse las teclas en el orden correspondiente, de lo contrario debe resetearse todo lo acumulado hasta el momento.
Adelanto una idea, para lograr ésto, una forma sería:
Hacer una lógica NAND, entre el CK del FF, que NO correspondía accionar, con la salida negada del FF anterior, y ésta lógica debe aplicarse a todos los FF de la cadena, salvo el 1ro. Luego sumar todas las salidas de las NAND(que puede ser mediante diodos, con ánodo hacia el reset), luego el común de ánodos  aplicar al reset gral. 
Y el resto de teclas que no entran en la secuencia de lógica (es decir la teclas que despistan, deben resetear el bus gral.)
En fin, cómo dice fogonazo, sino es así, seguro que es de otra manera.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 21, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Panda , si en el frente se ponen 100 teclas ¿? Cuantas combinaciones quedarían  ?


Con un teclado de decimal, cuantas combinaciones pueden ser? no son necesarias 100 teclas, todo depende de quien creo la clave y la forma de trabajo, con un teclado decimal con cinco digitos se consiguen 10^5=100.000 combinaciones y si uso el tecaldo 4X4 y 5 digitos seran 16^5=1.048.576
Pero claro eso no se logra con flip-flop.
En el caso particular del propuesto por el forista son solamente 4 posiciones, primero vi que puso 4 bits, por eso dije que eso no servía, pero aclaro que quería algo sencillo y le respondi que el último esquema que puso funcionaba bien, si no leer todo el hilo de nuevo


----------



## peperc (Oct 22, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> 4 bits son 2^4=16 te guste o no, lo entiendas o no, es evidente que de circuitos lógicos nada de nada eh?



y de nuevo panda, sos recurrente en tu agresividad.

COMO SABES cuales son esas 4 teclas de un conjunto de 20 teclas ( por ejemplo ) , para eso es que las demas resetean.



pandacba dijo:


> 4 bits son 2^4=16 te guste o no, lo entiendas o no, es evidente que *de circuitos lógicos nada de nada eh?*



imagino que tu le pondrias a cada salida de esos 4 flip-flops un buzzer, asi el que pulsa va sobre seguro , no ?? 
yo se algo de logica y de razonamiento y tambien de prestar atencion y digerir las cosas antes de descalificar sin sentido .... cosa que te falta y te sobra agresividad una y otra vez.... una y otra vez.
una y otra vez......


----------



## adal888 (Dic 3, 2018)

Amigos. ¿Alguien me puede explicar cómo funciona el circuito que subió  juanma2468?
Por favor, quiero saber cómo funciona.


----------



## peperc (Dic 3, 2018)

juanma2468 dijo:


> Aca te adjunto la modificacion que tendrias que hacer para que te funcione. Al circuito original igual le falta a la salida del ultimo flip flop un diodo para que la salida al resetearse no se coma la carga del capacitor que mantiene accionado al transistor por un tiempo.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 138179
> Lo simule en proteus asi que te puedo garantizar que funciona. Saludos.
> 
> PD: Es importante que las resistencia de pull-down de 10K del circuito original la pongas de 1K en el nuevo circuito, sino no te va a funcionar.



yo, la verdad y con miedo, este circuito por mas que lo miro NO lo entiendo.
los otros si, la salida es Q .... perfecto.
pero yo  estoy tonto o usa como salida aca el reset... cualquier pulsador que resetee al chip  ME DISPARA AL PNP ...
por mas que busco error en mi entendimiento, no lo encuentro .

Ver el archivo adjunto 138179


alguien me explica ???


----------



## pandacba (Dic 3, 2018)

Para entenderlo primero que nada hay que conoces como funcionan los flip flop, los hay RS, jK, D, como este, para eso hay que ver la hoja de datos de cada uno, ver la tabla de verdad y utilizar cualquier simulador lógico, incluso los online.
Luego de haber leido la hoja de datos y con la tabla de verdad al lado armar en el simulador el primer bloque y así


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 3, 2018)

Estás en lo cierto, tiene errores ese diseño.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 3, 2018)

Lo que hacen los switches de la linea de RST es poner en cero todas las salidas de los FF D en un intento de borrar la propagacion del 1 si se activan los otros switches. El problema es que al poner todas las salidas en 0 activan el relay, cosa que no sucederia si el transistor fuera un NPN...como deberia ser.


----------



## peperc (Dic 4, 2018)

jaaa.... tenia razon....
en lo de el circuito y en lo otro tambien....

es increible !!!!


----------



## pandacba (Dic 4, 2018)

Por eso decía que leyeran y luego simularan etapa por etapa, el original más allá de estar en tecnología C-Mos, es un fli-flo jk, y este otro que es de tecnología ttl es un flip flop tipo D, al hacerlo se hubierna dado cuenta de lo que esta mal.
Obvio que atacar una bobina por emisor no cuadra...... en esos pequeños detalles se nota del manejo de la electrónica


----------



## peperc (Dic 4, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Por eso decía que leyeran y luego simularan etapa por etapa, el original más allá de estar en tecnología C-Mos, es un fli-flo jk, y este otro que es de tecnología ttl es un flip flop tipo D, al hacerlo se hubierna dado cuenta de lo que esta mal.
> Obvio que atacar una bobina por emisor no cuadra...... en esos pequeños detalles se nota del manejo de la electrónica



yo no se si partirme de    o enojarme.
no embocas una, mandas a los demas a "mirar" y encima das clases Y NO PARAS DE ERRARLE por qu eno miras...... ( o peor si miras y aun asi ) .

¿ en que dibujo "atacan a la bobina por emisor" ??

habia un comico, que su sketch era algo asi: en todo se la daba de sabio , y siempre se equivocaba pero asi y todo intentaba darlo vuelta, no recuerdo cual era... ya me acordare y te cambiare el nick.

PD: emisor es el de la "flechita"....... creo yo....


----------



## Hyperbass (Dic 4, 2018)

el transistor tiene que ser NPN como dice zoidberg
el diodo d2 resetea todo instantaneamente, ahi debe ir una resistnecia en serie
c1 esta mal puesto


----------



## pandacba (Dic 4, 2018)

Asi debería ser el esquema para el 7474


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 4, 2018)

Para que sea práctico el circuito, debería reiniciar todos los FF al cabo de digamos unos 3" luego de accionado el solenoide, sino quedaría siempre activo, si nada/nadie pulsa el RESET.
Debería haber más switchs en paralelo al SW10, para darle nivel de seguridad.


----------



## peperc (Dic 4, 2018)

y de paso, tambien que la salida Q1  resetee luego de 3 o de 5 segundos.

o sea >> invierta >> retardo y resetee .

por si se hizo un "intento " fallido y quedo con 2 o 3 FF activos, solo le bastaria pulsar el ultimo y andaria.

cuantas cosas, mejor un monstruo en la puerta, o un cartel que diga:

"CENTRO DE EXPERIMENTOS INFECTOCONTAGIOSOS"
SE NECESITAN VOLUNTARIOS.
usted es bien venido


----------



## pandacba (Dic 4, 2018)

El truco consiste en mezclar los pulsadores reales(no en orden de secuencia) con varios pulsadores de reset,
Por ejemplo poner los 4 reales + 4 de resete mezclados de esa forma al errar se resetea todo, la unica forma es realizar la secuencia correcta de los 4 pulsadores.
Suponte que hay un teclado típico de 4x3

El teclado debe ser de teclas individuales ya que si es matricial hay que agregar más hardware.

Tomando el ejemplo de la foto suponte que las teclas que acitvan en secuencia son #,7,3 y *, solamente se habre si se presiona en ese  orden, pulsar en el medio cualquier otra vuelve la secuencia a 0

Se puede agregar lo que vos decís pero ya en ese caso conviene más utilizar un micro.
No obstante se podría llevar a cabo con el agregado de un 555


----------



## juanma2468 (Dic 4, 2018)

De acuerdo a lo visto, llego a la misma conclusión que ustedes, el circuito está mal. Reconozco mi error, y vuelvo a subir el circuito modificado, ahora si, funcional, tal y como debe ser.
Como bien ya mencionaron, al hacer la secuencia correcta de pulsadores el relé se activará por un tiempo que estará dado por el circuito RC que está puesto en los reset de los flip flop.


----------

